# problems keeping an erection with condom



## origin217 (Jul 21, 2011)

so today me and my girlfriend were going to lose our virginity, but when i put the condom on i just went floppy and i dont know why, every other time we've done things its been fine, i wonder if it was the condom but im not sure, it was a durex one and i think it was orange flavoured, my girlfriend was fine with it but i felt embarrassed and kind of a failure


----------



## lovenewb (Jul 6, 2011)

Normal, happened to me too, you're just nervous.. maybe add some foreplay.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Also maybe do some practicing on your own. The quicker and smoother the toque goes on, the better off you'll be.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enginerd (May 24, 2011)

Normal dude. I haven't used them in many years because I'm married but when I was young I hated them for the same reason. I've talked to many guys that have the same issue. 

Have her help put it on!


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Totally normal!!1 

When i was 18 and my D#$%% would get hard from a strong wind and or stay hard with 18 beers in me I could still lose my erection with condoms. 

Agreed with outhers to practice solo...The other thing i found helpful is to make sure your partner is good an lubed before hand so you woun't struggle at the point of entery and loose the erection there. If there is not unough natural lubricant get the lubricated kind.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

"I wear 2 condoms all the time. When I go to ****, I take one off, I feel like a wild man. Kinda like swinging 2 bats in the on-deck circle"

Dennis Miller


----------

